# 334 DC on the outer loop of my set.



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a video of one of my steamers (334 DC) on the outer loop. Still trying to get the light just correct with my camera. The hand throttles you see are from Ken Stapleton Electronics in ON-Canada. YouTube channel is "LarryE American Flyer 4 Steamer". If anybody wants more info on the walkaround hand throttles they can go to. "http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/821.HTM" My tracks now are powered by a 30B 300 watt A/F AC transformer which goes into the electronics circuit board from Ken Stapleton then is rectified to DC controlled by the hand throttles. BTW: Speed of the engines is not controlled by the amount of the voltage to the tracks (Always Constant) Speed is controlled by the pulses of the DC given to the tracks. (See K/S/E webpage for details) Of course still got my #16 A/F rectiformers for back up. Comments always welcome--Larry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zcoS_Wx89I


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

From one LarryE (middle initial is E) to another, that's an interesting setup. I'll have to check out that website. Since the voltage is constant is the rectifier connected to the variable (with the knob set to max) or constant feed posts on the A/C transformer?

Larry


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

llskis,

I have a 334 DC that I resurrected from my parents attic and run with an AF No. 16 Rectiformer. I was wondering if the electronic whistle in yours works and if so what does it sound like? I can't get the one in mine to work. Thanks.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

longle said:


> From one LarryE (middle initial is E) to another, that's an interesting setup. I'll have to check out that website. Since the voltage is constant is the rectifier connected to the variable (with the knob set to max) or constant feed posts on the A/C transformer?
> 
> Larry


Constant feed post Larry; my 30B puts out 20V AC on each side I run two loops so each one gets a seperate side. Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

PhoebeSnow said:


> llskis,
> 
> I have a 334 DC that I resurrected from my parents attic and run with an AF No. 16 Rectiformer. I was wondering if the electronic whistle in yours works and if so what does it sound like? I can't get the one in mine to work. Thanks.



PhoebeSnow: Yes it works with the rare vacuum tube whistle control. Sounds like a dull diesel horn. Since changing over to my new system don't believe it will work with these rectifiers. Too risky to try. Larry


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

llskis said:


> Constant feed post Larry; my 30B puts out 20V AC on each side I run two loops so each one gets a seperate side. Larry


OK, thanks. So it's essentially a dedicated transformer for the rectifier and accessories would be run from a separate unit?

Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

longle said:


> OK, thanks. So it's essentially a dedicated transformer for the rectifier and accessories would be run from a separate unit?
> 
> Larry


>It could work that way but no accessories are hooked to it. All my extra's are powered by a 300 Watt 19B.FYI Larry- P.S. A lot of accessories(mainly bulbs) are hooked to the variable post of the 19B for longivity.(Voltage cut back)


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice............:appl:


----------

